# How to get my bunk boards replaced??



## jethro (Sep 3, 2013)

Ok, funny question... last night my buddy was "helping" as I backed my trailer into the launch and he tried to muscle the trailer over a bit and broke one of my bunk boards. Looks like it was a little rotted anyway, so it needs to be replaced. But other than go float the boat at a launch, or leave it at a launch for a few hours unattended, how do I get my boat off the trailer at home? I really don't want to pull my motors off, and even if I did, the hull is still 550lbs alone.

There must be a way that I am not smart enough to think of myself!


----------



## jethro (Sep 3, 2013)

I stumped the forum with my question?!


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 3, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328293#p328293 said:


> jethro » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]I stumped the forum with my question?!


Pictures of you boat and trailer would help. It all depends on what kind of equipment you have avalible. I have no safe method of taking my rigged boat off the trailer other than to float it off, short of taking it to a marina that has over head hoists. The last time I changed out trailer bunks I made them up ahead of time, put the boat in the water and spent 20 minutes changing them out and went fishing :LOL2: .


----------



## DrNip (Sep 3, 2013)

I would just get a bunk board replacement, float your boat and replace the bunk. Switching out bunks shouldn't take long at all. Then go fish afterwards!


----------



## Clint KY (Sep 3, 2013)

When I had to get my boat (1648 Jon) off the trailer I emptied it and then pulled it off onto the lawn. 
To put it back on I rolled out the whole winch strap, hooked to the bow hook and with the trailer NOT attached to the truck (to let the tongue ride up and the back of the bunks go down) started winching. It took a while and I took lots of breaks but it finally got where the trailer came down when the boat was about 2/3rds the way on and I re-attached the truck to the trailer so I would not have to crank way up over my head.


----------



## overboard (Sep 3, 2013)

Pictures of you boat and trailer would help. It all depends on what kind of equipment you have avalible. I have no safe method of taking my rigged boat off the trailer other than to float it off, short of taking it to a marina that has over head hoists. The last time I changed out trailer bunks I made them up ahead of time, put the boat in the water and spent 20 minutes changing them out and went fishing :LOL2: .[/quote]

I did the same when replacing bunks. 
A cordless drill can be your friend.


----------



## GTS225 (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep.......next time you go out with the boat, take along a tape measure, pencil, and pad of paper. Measure _everything_; length, width, height, hole sizes and spacing. Make drawings with notes. Then, fab up your new bunks, and put them in the boat, with whatever tools might be needed.. The next time after that, when you use the boat again, you'll have the bunks right there handy, and you can swap them out in the parking lot.

Roger


----------



## Kismet (Sep 3, 2013)

Got a garage? Got rafters?

Got a pulley, or how long is the line on your boat winch?

Back the trailer in,block the wheels, throw a line over a cross-pole on top of your rafters, make a sling for the back of your boat (which has been lightened as much as you can), winch it up to the minimum degree required to get under there, support the hull if you choose (to save stress on rafters and safety), do your presto-change o work on the bunk, remove supports, lower rear of hull.

Note, keep trailer attached to vehicle, else the winch will be pulling both ends. Don't ask me how I know.

Alternately, run the line from the belly sling to your (now unattached) hitch ball, ease car forward, it will lift.

Above all, cover every safety precaution. Drama happens fast when things go south.

We don't do drama.

[-o<


----------



## jethro (Sep 4, 2013)

I figured it out last night. Used a floor jack and a piece of 2x4 wedged under the rear handle, then cut a block of wood to sit under the boat. Did one at a time, worked well!


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 11, 2013)

yup! i used a jack.


----------



## kofkorn (Sep 27, 2013)

I used two jack stands and the new bunks. I lowered the tongue jack all the way on the front, placed one of the jack stands under the back of the boat with one of the new bunks on it, raising the jack stand as high as I could. Then I raised the tongue jack as high as I could, lifting the back of the boat off of the old bunk and onto the new one, placed the second jack stand at the front of the new bunk, again raising it as high as I could. Then I lowered the tongue jack down a little, fully supporting one side of the boat on one of the new bunks. 

Then I removed the old bunk, and replaced it with the second new bunk. Reversed the process and now one side is done.

Then I just repeated for the other side, using the old bunk I just replaced. Now both sides are done, with nothing extra needed except for the jack stands, and everything is nice and safe.

Sorry I saw this too late.... 

Good luck!


----------

